# Jaeger LeCoultre Factory Servicing..How Bad is it Really?



## Christopher Chen

So I'm looking to get a Master Compressor Memovox or maybe the Extreme World Chronograph...but these are fairly complicated pieces. Should I be worried about the possibility of needing JLC's full service? I've heard horror stories of it being really slow, really expensive, and watches even needing to make 2 or even 3 trips back and forth before the problems were resolved.


----------



## slashd0t

I wouldn't worry about the service quality of JLC... Servicing at most brands is a bit slow these days, but it wouldn't scare me off of a brand like JLC if there was a watch from them that I wanted. 

JLC is probably the most accomplished movement maker in the history of watchmaking... I'm sure they'll have zero issues with a Memovox or a Chronograph


----------



## Watchbreath

It's slow because there's a line in front of you, what do you consider "expensive"?


----------



## Christopher Chen

I don't much expensive as much as I mind the job not getting 100% done the first time. Also wondering if a JLC movement is more needy and delicate than a typical sports Rolex movement.


----------



## Watchbreath

Well, the Rolex has been known for years as a "tractor engine".


Christopher Chen said:


> I don't much expensive as much as I mind the job not getting 100% done the first time. Also wondering if a JLC movement is more needy and delicate than a typical sports Rolex movement.


----------



## Christopher Chen

Yeah, that's why I've been looking into either ETA or Rolex movement watches. Easy to service and simple. IWC Ingenieur over the similar Vacheron Overseas, for example.


----------



## Light15

My Jaeger Lecoutre Reverso with GT case and Duo face was given initially a four month turnaround, but in practice they got it back to me in 10 weeks. It was in excellent condition, you could tell work had been done everywhere to make it like 'new' . The power reserve was back to 47 hours from 33 hours, the time keeping was 2.5s per day on the wrist (from 14s per day) and tightly controlled at night, between crown up and crown down, much more tightly that in its previous condition. I figure they have to manage expectations and estimate worst case after a quick inspection of the watch. I had five other luxury watches to cover the gap, but if it was your only watch I can imagine it would be frustrating. 
One thought maybe that watches under manufacturer warranty always get to the front of the queue? However, all haute horology watches must eventually need a service if used regularly and I suppose the delay is something you need to accept? 

Rolex have gone the Porsche 911 route, keeping developments organic and subtle and thus creating bomb-proof reliability, but then you are buying a watch that looks like something designed 20 years ago. The Reversos having been going since 1931, so they fall into a similar camp and appear very reliable in the main?


----------



## Light15

All the worst things that have happened to any forum member will probably get published here, but all the good things may not be equally represented. However, it is still important to know what are the worst case scenarios.

You are right consider the complications of the watch as adding to service times and possibly services costs and the overall reliability of the watch. 

When I phoned JLC comparing their various watches with different complications the basic service did not seem to vary much, which suggests the basis service times are similar, although they are longer than Breitling for instance. 


On the other hand, there must be a chance that more can go wrong with added complications. However, the memovox is not a new model, so they should have ironed out most of the bugs? Not sure how long the extreme chronograph has been made, but I think a few years. If you buy pre-owned you still have some consumer rights, especially if purchased over the internet.


However, if you want a watch with useful complications (above time, date and small seconds), then that is what you want. JLC seem from a distance to provide good quality watches with a multitude of complications at less than Patek Phillipe prices.


----------



## Citlalcoatl

I've had excellent service from JLC thus far and rather short wait times. As mentioned above, I don't post about every single service because it would be a rather boring post to have a title of "Another great service from JLC" and the content "I sent in my watch and it came back in 8-10 weeks better than ever....."

For what its worth the turn around time for me personally has been as short as 4 weeks and as long as 10 (though most seem to fall in the 8-10 week period I think), but I'm sure it can vary depending on the movement, the model, how busy they are, and how complicated the issue is. I'm confident my Jubilee will take longer to service than my TT 1931 did when its time to send it in.

On the other hand, my old TAG was serviced in a week...they took the old ETA movement out and put a new one in..done! It just depends on what you're looking for.


----------



## stiggity

Warranty service is amazing! A couple weeks and they can give it a little polish for a small fee comes back like new


----------



## Monad

Citlalcoatl said:


> I've had excellent service from JLC thus far and rather short wait times. As mentioned above, I don't post about every single service because it would be a rather boring post to have a title of "Another great service from JLC" and the content "I sent in my watch and it came back in 8-10 weeks better than ever....."
> 
> For what its worth the turn around time for me personally has been as short as 4 weeks and as long as 10 (though most seem to fall in the 8-10 week period I think), but I'm sure it can vary depending on the movement, the model, how busy they are, and how complicated the issue is. I'm confident my Jubilee will take longer to service than my TT 1931 did when its time to send it in.
> 
> On the other hand, my old TAG was serviced in a week...they took the old ETA movement out and put a new one in..done! It just depends on what you're looking for.


Perhaps we should start a "Great Service!" thread to keep track of this. 

And that's hilarious about the Tag -- I knew they did that with Quartz movements, but had no idea they did it with mechanicals. Was this a 7750 or a three-hander?


----------



## Light15

I vaguely knew that the cost of a complete new or reconditioned 7750 movement meant that independent repairers can't charge too much for a repair of a modern automatic watch, otherwise might as well replace the movement if the owner not attached to having original calibre and of course there is no exhibition display back!


----------



## Nemoskywalker

I sent a Reverso Squadra Gmt chronograph to service because of a problem with the big date wheel getting stuck on certain days of the month. Ended up staying in Le Sentier for 12 weeks. But that was probably because of the date problem, I suspect a regular service would be much much shorter


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## stiggity

This is probably why it's so nice to have a couple watches! But boy did I miss my jlc when it was gone


----------



## slashd0t

Patek service times is about 8-12 months right now.. FWIW...


----------



## Watchbreath

Your spare will get some 'wrist time'.


slashd0t said:


> Patek service times is about 8-12 months right now.. FWIW...


----------



## phunky_monkey

slashd0t said:


> Patek service times is about 8-12 months right now.. FWIW...


That boggles the mind.


----------



## logan2z

Watchbreath said:


> Your spare will get some 'wrist time'.


Or your wrist will get some spare time


----------



## Citlalcoatl

logan2z said:


> Or your wrist will get some spare time


Or your time will get some spare wrist....err..wait ..what??

To answer the above question though from Monad it was a "caliber 5" which is basically Tag's branded ETA 2824 if I remember correctly, though I'm sure others who know more could correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Pun

I'm sorry I'm posting this again here as I'm hurt and very saddened by what the company's service center has done to my watch. I want to know what option do I have desperately. It appears as if somebody rubbed it with a sand paper!? Therefore please forgive me for that and advise. 
I sent my Geophysic 1958 for regulating time for the second time as it was gaining more than 15 seconds a day on 3 April. It came back yesterday with hundreds of hairline scratches on the entire case back with few very deep lines on the edges. I'm shocked at this condition as it was sent in pristine condition. How careless they can be for a limited edition watch costing 10K. I'm so sad at their callous attitude that it has taken away the very pleasure of owning a great watch. What should I do now. I bought it only in last December and hardly worn as it was gaining time since day one and was sent for service in January. My AD says he will try to remove them by buffing. Can it be done by buffing. What options do I have? Please advise. Thanks.


----------



## Alex_TA

I'd demand money back 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KtWUS

Did you send it to your AD or to JLC directly?


----------



## GrouchoM

Stupid question but is there any chance there's a clear plastic film on the back? Nearly every time I got my watch back from JLC it had such a film (sticker) covering the back. The first time, I thought the back was messed up by then for several days. I tried every solvent I could think of. Then, finally, I tried to run my nail from the edge of the back towards the center and I found the nearly imperceptible sticker. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pun

Alex_TA said:


> I'd demand money back
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





KtWUS said:


> Did you send it to your AD or to JLC directly?


I sent it through my AD and that's good that I've a witness to say that watch was indeed in pristine condition. I've mailed to the company with pictures and will wait for a week to check their response. I hope a big brand like JLC will respond favorably and will address the issue to my satisfaction.


----------



## logan2z

Bhakt said:


> I sent it through my AD and that's good that I've a witness to say that watch was indeed in pristine condition. I've mailed to the company with pictures and will wait for a week to check their response. I hope a big brand like JLC will respond favorably and will address the issue to my satisfaction.


My AD always shoots pictures of the entire watch before sending it into the manufacturer for service. This is a great way to document the condition of the watch when it left your possession. If this in fact did happen while at the service center I'm sure that JLC will make it right.

And the case back sticker is certainly worth checking.


----------



## KtWUS

Bhakt said:


> I sent it through my AD and that's good that I've a witness to say that watch was indeed in pristine condition. I've mailed to the company with pictures and will wait for a week to check their response. I hope a big brand like JLC will respond favorably and will address the issue to my satisfaction.


I'm afraid if JLC says it came in that condition, they'll just ask you to take it up with your AD. Without photos it'll be a matter of your word against the AD against JLC.


----------



## Pun

My AD is a renown shop of the city and their words are enough for the company I believe. Yes I do have photos of it clicked few days earlier with me. The AD first examines the watch and then accepts it in any case. So badly damaged watch can't be accepted by them without mentioning on papers and with my approval.


----------



## logan2z

Bhakt said:


> My AD is a renown shop of the city and their words are enough for the company I believe. Yes I do have photos of it clicked few days earlier with me. The AD first examines the watch and then accepts it in any case. So badly damaged watch can't be accepted by them without mentioning on papers and with my approval.


Sounds like you should be fine then.


----------



## Pun

logan2z said:


> Bhakt said:
> 
> 
> 
> My AD is a renown shop of the city and their words are enough for the company I believe. Yes I do have photos of it clicked few days earlier with me. The AD first examines the watch and then accepts it in any case. So badly damaged watch can't be accepted by them without mentioning on papers and with my approval.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you should be fine then.
Click to expand...

I hope so. My AD says he will clear all by buffing it. I'm not sure should I go for that or insist the company to respond ND own responsibility. This is my present dilemma. Please advise.


----------



## GrouchoM

Have JLC do it. They'll have the correct equipment to make sure it looks as close to new as possible. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pun

GrouchoM said:


> Have JLC do it. They'll have the correct equipment to make sure it looks as close to new as possible.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Yes I agree with you. I've requested the AD to arrange a meeting with JLC country head so that I may discuss this issue face to face wiith him and see what they can do now. I think that's the best way. Thanks for your comments.


----------



## boscoe55

My 32 month old JLC Master Chrono ceased operating. The not-so-informative diagnosis from JLC US service center: "timepiece has a restriction in motion of the movement and requires cleaning and re-lubrication . . . a Complete Service is necessary." Estimate: US$1,050 and 90 days. They noted my watch was heavily scratched and shows signs of heavy wear and tear. I can assure that any excess wear was from occasional bumps on office desks and coffee tables - never dropped or worn in strenuous or weather activities. I frankly expected more durability out of a JLC piece, both cosmetically and mechanically, instead of my piece taking an expensive Swiss vacation every third year. Guess I should have gone with the Master Compressor . . . or a Rolex..


----------



## logan2z

boscoe55 said:


> My 32 month old JLC Master Chrono ceased operating. The not-so-informative diagnosis from JLC US service center: "timepiece has a restriction in motion of the movement and requires cleaning and re-lubrication . . . a Complete Service is necessary." Estimate: US$1,050 and 90 days. They noted my watch was heavily scratched and shows signs of heavy wear and tear. I can assure that any excess wear was from occasional bumps on office desks and coffee tables - never dropped or worn in strenuous or weather activities. I frankly expected more durability out of a JLC piece, both cosmetically and mechanically, instead of my piece taking an expensive Swiss vacation every third year. Guess I should have gone with the Master Compressor . . . or a Rolex..


Can you post some detailed photos of the watch? I'm curious to see what is JLC's definition of heavy wear and tear.


----------



## boscoe55

logan2z said:


> Can you post some detailed photos of the watch? I'm curious to see what is JLC's definition of heavy wear and tear.


I don't have - the AD took pics before we sent it off; I need to retrieve. The JLC notation cited heavy scratches to the highly polished parts, the crown, push pieces and bezel, and noted that the leather strap was damaged (I would say "worn" - the stitching was beginning to fray in one spot). I would also add there were a couple of nicks on the lugs. No sign of wear on the back of the case. All I can say is the high polish steel areas of this watch must be very soft. On the mechanical issues, the sides of the smooth rectangular push buttons tend to accumulate gunk which may have made its way into the case, despite my attempts at external cleaning every month or so.


----------



## KtWUS

Bhakt said:


> I hope so. My AD says he will clear all by buffing it. I'm not sure should I go for that or insist the company to respond ND own responsibility. This is my present dilemma. Please advise.


Looks like your AD thinks JLC isn't going to take your (or your AD's) story at face value. I'm curious to know what happens after the face-to-face!


----------



## logan2z

boscoe55 said:


> I don't have - the AD took pics before we sent it off; I need to retrieve. The JLC notation cited heavy scratches to the highly polished parts, the crown, push pieces and bezel, and noted that the leather strap was damaged (I would say "worn" - the stitching was beginning to fray in one spot). I would also add there were a couple of nicks on the lugs. No sign of wear on the back of the case. All I can say is the high polish steel areas of this watch must be very soft. On the mechanical issues, the sides of the smooth rectangular push buttons tend to accumulate gunk which may have made its way into the case, despite my attempts at external cleaning every month or so.


No offense intended, but would you consider your Master Chrono your daily knock around watch? Despite it being a chronograph it's more of a dress than sport watch and I wouldn't necessarily assume it would stand up to what you may be putting it through. I've had mine for nearly two years and wear it fairly often and it shows none of the wear you describe.


----------



## AlejandrOmega

Amy watch, and especially at that price point should hold up better than what is described.

Sorry to hear about the trouble you've had. 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T337A using Tapatalk


----------



## logan2z

AlejandrOmega said:


> Amy watch, and especially at that price point should hold up better than what is described.


That conclusion requires knowledge of what the watch was subjected to and it's current condition, neither of which we really know.


----------



## AlejandrOmega

logan2z said:


> That conclusion requires knowledge of what the watch was subjected to and it's current condition, neither of which we really know.


[
That is fair. I was giving the gentleman the benefit of the doubt, taking him at his word that it was not worn during strenuous activities and only subject to office and household wear.

That could be a misstatement or exaggeration. I never had any issues with my JLCs, and have not heard many instances of them up and quitting, although I don't pay much attention anymore.


----------



## logan2z

AlejandrOmega said:


> [
> That is fair. I was giving the gentleman the benefit of the doubt, taking him at his word that it was not worn during strenuous activities and only subject to office and household wear.
> 
> That could be a misstatement or exaggeration. I never had any issues with my JLCs, and have not heard many instances of them up and quitting, although I don't pay much attention anymore.


I think everyone has a different definition of 'rough and tumble'. As I mentioned previously in this thread, I've worn my Master Chrono fairly often over the course of two years and it looks virtually new. Admittedly I only wear it to the office, out for dinner etc. and I'm fairly careful. A friend of mine has a Lange 1 that he wears to work every day (he's a veterinarian) and I've seen him toss the watch into a gym bag and stuff the bag in a locker. He'll tell you that he's careful with the watch and always removes it to play sports  It quit on him after a few years and it needed quite a bit of TLC from Lange to bring it back from the dead, both mechanically and cosmetically.


----------



## boscoe55

AlejandrOmega said:


> [
> That is fair. I was giving the gentleman the benefit of the doubt, taking him at his word that it was not worn during strenuous activities and only subject to office and household wear.
> 
> That could be a misstatement or exaggeration. I never had any issues with my JLCs, and have not heard many instances of them up and quitting, although I don't pay much attention anymore.


Thanks for the benefit of the doubt. I chose the Master Chrono for dress and office wear and I still love the look of it. I must say I have worn it more often than I anticipated - the black face version is perfect for dressing up or down. The JLC ended up on my wrist more days than not. Still, my buddies play sweaty golf on salt air beach courses with their Submariners on and they go for years without visible battle scars or missing a beat. My takeaways: 1. A fine watch that looks good enough to wear every day needs some rest - change out your pieces. 2. Chrono movements are by their nature going to be more delicate than less complicated pieces of similar build. 3. A sporty looking piece is not necessarily designed for sport. 4. High polish steel will show scratches more than brushed steel - the former is best suited for dress only.

To get back on topic, I would have preferred a better explanation from JLC Service on what exactly happened to the movement - more than the inference that I must have abused it. I am not sure the case was ever opened for their "diagnosis". Maybe that will be forthcoming after three months in watch purgatory. I will report the results on this thread when I get it back.


----------



## avramd02

I only sent mine in once but it need serious repairs, its a vintage master triple date one of the quick set buttons was broken and the second hand fell out, face needed work to costs+shipping was !A LOT! and took 2/3 years I forget now but it came back and looks absolutely gorgeous definitely worth the wait (I'm still trying to convince myself that it was worth the money too but...).


----------



## TripleCalendar

My Reverso was running fast. It's hard to tell exactly how fast because there's no seconds hand, but it was very noticeable. It was only purchased about 13 months ago so it's still under warranty. I just dropped it off at the JLC boutique in NYC. They checked for magnetism and put it on their timing machine, which said +30 seconds.

I was told to expect it back in 8 weeks. I wonder if they'll polish it as well, like they would if I was paying for it? I'll report back when it returns. 

I had a chance to look at all the amazing Jaegers while I was there. The Rose Gold Master Ultra Thin Moon is stunning.


----------



## peire06

Servicing is slow indeed but JlC offers great servicing. If it's movement with complications, you don't want to have it serviced elsewhere anyway. However, as you said, it's not cheap.


----------



## csm

i had my dualmatic serviced by JLC, it took 4 months to me serviced, and the cost was something like 1.000 dollars..... but the watch came back LNIB.

regards


----------



## TripleCalendar

I just got my Reverso back this past Friday.

It's now keeping near perfect time (my timegrapher has it at +0 seconds/day) and everything seems to be functioning and working well.

However, there were some scratches on the case that weren't there when I dropped it off. Not deep gouges, but definite scratches. 

Mine was covered under warranty. I assume that with a paid service they would polish the case. I'm sure they just serviced my movement.

Overall despite the added scratches I am happy. I'm glad it's keeping great time now, and I'll have it polished the next time I get it serviced. You hear so many horror stories about servicing, from all brands, so I was relieved when I got it back.


----------



## dtbac11

I am late to the post but I just dropped off my Reverso Squadra GMT Chrono to my city boutique for a full service plus polishing. I purchased the watch on line a few weeks ago and the seller advertised it as brand new; however, the watch came to me with a few minor scratches on the base and a big dent on one of the bracelet link. I am guessing since the watch has been out of production for almost 10 years, this piece in my hand probably have been on displays via several dealers before landing to me. 

Anyway, when I got the watch, I noticed the warranty card is not dated and when I brought the watch to the boutique, the sales lady, whom I made one purchase a few months ago, was very friendly and saying that should not be an issue and I can get a full service free of charge, other than the USD 150 standard testing fee. In addition, the service includes a full polish on the case and bracelet. She did not tell me on the spot how long the service would take but she said she will get back to me on that. Let's just wait and see how this will come out.


----------



## Porsche993

Curious to know what the service center say. The warranty is for manufacturers defects not cosmetic issues or routine 'servicing'. Don't be surprised if they return with an out-of-pocket quote.


----------



## mrvintagecollector

I've owned a 18kt RG Memovox Master Compressor w/ a bronze dial on a chocolate strap for almost 10 yrs. it has nvr. needed service. I find the $600.00 croc straps barely used to new on e-bay for $175-250.00 mine was one of the 1st thousand made and numbered accordingly. The watch is timeless sport elegance. Has worked flawlessly w/in less than 1 sec+ a day. Resale, dropped for a while due to it being an alarm watch. Personally I love the complication and even use the alarm from time to time. Sound of the bell is uber awesome! Prices are edging back up due to it being a retired model. I have 10 fine watches w/ it being about average priced piece in my small collection. Richmont Group is low to service, and rather costly. Still JLC is the largest ebuche in the business as cited by: slashd0t and agree with his other comments JLC still holds the record for the smallest movmnt in the world. and thousands of others. Quality is near many Pateks and equal and better than some. JLC is known as the Watchmaker's watch! Buy, use and enjoy w/ pride and confidence! A fantastic addition to ANY collection... -For me w/ about 60K being my most expensive watch new and 5K being the low end; JLC Memovox to me w/ it's stately ring is for my "an poor man's repeater" not really but you get my drift. LOL


----------



## Porsche993

mrvintagecollector said:


> Richmont Group is low to service, and rather costly


I beg to disagree. I don't think they are any slower than other majors players in the haut horologie world and I think the prices are actually on the lower end of the scale considering the quality of the brand. The quote to service my Geophysic True Second is less than $700 which given the complication is surprisingly low.


----------



## dtbac11

Porsche993 said:


> Curious to know what the service center say. The warranty is for manufacturers defects not cosmetic issues or routine 'servicing'. Don't be surprised if they return with an out-of-pocket quote.


I am waiting on the result of the test but maybe the service center will not agree with the sales. However, I don't really mind to pay for it if that ever happens because my priority is to make sure my watch is free of issues and I can wear it for the years to come.


----------



## mrvintagecollector

With regards to Porsche993 comments: I agree, and will clarify my prior post. Richmont group is as I said, slow to service However MOST all are slow to service Richmont group NOT being slower than "other major players" is CORRECT. -Further, yes I also feel all the major better bronds are costly to service, and as Porsche993 stated, if you consider the number of pieces and the complications offered by JLC from this prospective they are very resonable if you are looking at it from what you get to what it cost to service.. I have a large JLC clock collection about 75 pieces and I'm a total Jaeger junkie, one of the primary reasons is as simple as I LOVE the quality and overall reliability.


----------



## mrvintagecollector

Typo: number of pieces and the complication factor of their numerous complications. Also not JLC makes watches from 6,000 USD to 600,000 USD about the largest spread in the industry too.


----------



## dtbac11

Porsche993 said:


> Curious to know what the service center say. The warranty is for manufacturers defects not cosmetic issues or routine 'servicing'. Don't be surprised if they return with an out-of-pocket quote.


Just got a call from my sales and she said the service center turned down the free service since there is no date on the warranty card. However, she also mentioned she is going to get me a discount service for sure. The original price quote before discount is around USD 1,000, which not surprise me. She is going to call me back in a few days to get me the final price and let me sign off on the quote sheet. Just FYI.


----------



## Conoa123

For what it's worth I just got my JLC Master Compressor Chronograph 2 back from JLC Service. I bought the watch from Japan in December and the chrono hour counter wouldn't reset to zero and the watch was running slow. For the price I paid I was planning on servicing as soon as I got it. I was a little worried that JLC wouldn't service because I bought the watch internationally and the watch had the chrono issue and it was unclear if the seller had a watchmaker open the watch. I purchased with box, papers, original warranty card stamped by a dealer in Japan in 2016, bracelet and leather strap. When I sent the watch to JLC I included the original dealer stamped warranty card. 

Since I just got the watch back last night my thoughts are only on the time/communication experience with JLC (Richemont Technical Center in Texas). Overall a good experience. I FedEx'd the watch to JLC on December 17th. I received an initial estimate a few days later and approved service on December 28th. I received the watch last night January 28th. Had a complete service, removed three links on the bracelet and had spring bars replaced for $830. Communication with the service team was excellent via email and phone. The watch was returned with the service invoice and a JLC Watch Travel Case. A little over a month and a week door to door is not bad in my opinion. So far so good.
Thanks


----------



## cfracing

Just a slight diversion from the topic of this thread, but is there any advantage to sending a JLC watch for service directly to the Richemont Technical Center versus going through the AD? The reason I ask is when I had my Reverso engraved, I initiated the process from the JLC website and wound up dealing directly with someone who was at the RTC. Since I live in North Texas, I was able to arrange my personally dropping off my watch at the service center, saving shipping costs and more importantly time, or so I thought. Unfortunately, because I chose the etching instead of the engraving my watch had to be sent to Switzerland.


----------



## Porsche993

cfracing said:


> Just a slight diversion from the topic of this thread, but is there any advantage to sending a JLC watch for service directly to the Richemont Technical Center versus going through the AD? The reason I ask is when I had my Reverso engraved, I initiated the process from the JLC website and wound up dealing directly with someone who was at the RTC. Since I live in North Texas, I was able to arrange my personally dropping off my watch at the service center, saving shipping costs and more importantly time, or so I thought. Unfortunately, because I chose the etching instead of the engraving my watch had to be sent to Switzerland.


I needed the hour and min hands adjusted on my Geophysic (they were about 4 mins out of alignment). Took it to the AD in Dallas and was told $1K for a full service. Decided to send it to Fort Worth (they said personal drop off was not an option even though I live about 5 miles away). The adjustments were made within 14 days and free of charge. Just paid outward shipping costs. I think there might some advantages going through AD though as they will take responsibility for the watch from the time you drop it off. Shipping can sometimes be a problem.


----------



## cfracing

Porsche993 said:


> I needed the hour and min hands adjusted on my Geophysic (they were about 4 mins out of alignment). Took it to the AD in Dallas and was told $1K for a full service. Decided to send it to Fort Worth (they said personal drop off was not an option even though I live about 5 miles away). The adjustments were made within 14 days and free of charge. Just paid outward shipping costs. I think there might some advantages going through AD though as they will take responsibility for the watch from the time you drop it off. Shipping can sometimes be a problem.


I guess the RTC either changed their policy about personally dropping off a watch because my experience was a couple of years ago or their policy is different for technical servicing versus engraving. How did you contact the RTC to arrange your service? Maybe because I used the website and was put in contact with Anne in Client Relations who happened to be based at the RTC, they allowed me to drop it off. I did have to make an appointment and Anne had to be buzzed from the lobby for her to come out and receive the watch. Which AD did you go to? Bachendorf's, Eiseman, or de Boulle? If I have to ship my watch to the RTC, then I will probably just go through the AD so that they can take ownership and I can avoid the hassle of making shipping arrangements.


----------



## Porsche993

Maybe policy changed. Mine went back 8 months ago. Dealer was Bachendorf's (don't think deBoulle is an AD anymore). I contacted the Service Center direct via the 1-800 number.


----------



## cfracing

Porsche993 said:


> Maybe policy changed. Mine went back 8 months ago. Dealer was Bachendorf's (don't think deBoulle is an AD anymore). I contacted the Service Center direct via the 1-800 number.


I was wondering about deBoulle because I didn't find it listed on JLC's website and deBoulle didn't list JLC as one of the brands it carried. Sorry to hear that as I bought my Reverso from them. Are you happy with Bachendorf's customer service? I took my Rolex to Eiseman's for regular service and it came back noticeably gaining time. When I took it back I had a sales guy tell me it was only gaining +10 sec and within specs because they were -4 and +6. ??? They took the watch to the back and fixed it so I guess they were able to regulate it at the boutique?


----------



## dtbac11

Conoa123 said:


> For what it's worth I just got my JLC Master Compressor Chronograph 2 back from JLC Service. I bought the watch from Japan in December and the chrono hour counter wouldn't reset to zero and the watch was running slow. For the price I paid I was planning on servicing as soon as I got it. I was a little worried that JLC wouldn't service because I bought the watch internationally and the watch had the chrono issue and it was unclear if the seller had a watchmaker open the watch. I purchased with box, papers, original warranty card stamped by a dealer in Japan in 2016, bracelet and leather strap. When I sent the watch to JLC I included the original dealer stamped warranty card.
> 
> Since I just got the watch back last night my thoughts are only on the time/communication experience with JLC (Richemont Technical Center in Texas). Overall a good experience. I FedEx'd the watch to JLC on December 17th. I received an initial estimate a few days later and approved service on December 28th. I received the watch last night January 28th. Had a complete service, removed three links on the bracelet and had spring bars replaced for $830. Communication with the service team was excellent via email and phone. The watch was returned with the service invoice and a JLC Watch Travel Case. A little over a month and a week door to door is not bad in my opinion. So far so good.
> Thanks


Wow, you got a quick turnaround! They adjusted the quote on my Reverso Squadra yesterday from over 1,000 USD to like 700 USD but I need to wait 4 months for the service since they have to order parts from JLC......


----------



## dtbac11

Conoa123 said:


> For what it's worth I just got my JLC Master Compressor Chronograph 2 back from JLC Service. I bought the watch from Japan in December and the chrono hour counter wouldn't reset to zero and the watch was running slow. For the price I paid I was planning on servicing as soon as I got it. I was a little worried that JLC wouldn't service because I bought the watch internationally and the watch had the chrono issue and it was unclear if the seller had a watchmaker open the watch. I purchased with box, papers, original warranty card stamped by a dealer in Japan in 2016, bracelet and leather strap. When I sent the watch to JLC I included the original dealer stamped warranty card.
> 
> Since I just got the watch back last night my thoughts are only on the time/communication experience with JLC (Richemont Technical Center in Texas). Overall a good experience. I FedEx'd the watch to JLC on December 17th. I received an initial estimate a few days later and approved service on December 28th. I received the watch last night January 28th. Had a complete service, removed three links on the bracelet and had spring bars replaced for $830. Communication with the service team was excellent via email and phone. The watch was returned with the service invoice and a JLC Watch Travel Case. A little over a month and a week door to door is not bad in my opinion. So far so good.
> Thanks


Wow, you got a quick turnaround! They adjusted the quote on my Reverso Squadra yesterday from over 1,000 USD to like 700 USD but I need to wait 4 months for the service since they have to order parts from JLC......


----------



## Antoine Lry

I've had a really bad experience with JLC service center in Switzerland: I brought a reverso classique for servicing in NYC, they sent it to Switzerland and 4 months later I was told the watch needed 2.3k in servicing, including many "defects" that i knew to be incorrect.
Does anyone know of a good independent watchmaker in NYC that would service it without send it straight to JLC?


----------



## boscoe55

Very belatedly getting around to posting the rest of the story on my 2016 JLC servicing experience on my then 32-month old Master Chrono that JLC thought showed signs of heavy wear and tear. As I previously mentioned, I wore this watch more days than not but only in a high rise office, at home or around town, never in sports or exercise contexts and always trying to keep it from getting wet. 

The bad news - my 32-month old MC indeed spent five months in 2016 on a Swiss vacation requiring $1,050 for a "complete servicing of the movement" and an additional $400 for a new leather strap. 

The good news - it came back in good working order and surprisingly with a no-charge very professional polish job that I would call a refinish. The bezel, case and crystal looked close to mint unless you broke out the loupe. 

Bad news - its accuracy seemed to have suffered a bit post-servicing.

Bigger bad news - Shortly before the one year anniversary of its return from Switzerland, my MC again started showing signs of heart failure. I AGAIN submitted it for repair by JLC through an AD (with a small surcharge since I did not buy the watch through this AD). There was also some doubt raised as to whether this new service would be covered in the prior Swiss service warranty - there were discrepant representations in their own paperwork, one stating it was a one-year warranty, another stating it was two. Ultimately they covered all JLC servicing and shipment.

Good news - After my own delay, my MC was sent to the JLC US service center in February 2018. This time all JLC service occurred in the US and the piece was returned within a month working better than expected. It did not appear to have needed a full servicing.

Best good news: After about a one month settlement period, for over 11 months now my MC has shown phenomenal better-than-new accuracy during normal wear -always measured within + /- 5 seconds for 4 or 5 day test periods with tests at least monthly.

I know now to subject the watches to periodic careful professional exterior cleaning. So, no complaints on the JLC service itself other than the cost, frequency of service and time and perhaps a little ruffled feathers for their suggestion that I was abusing the watch because I wore it too much. 

Wondering if others have such tight accuracy numbers. I am looking for replacing the leather band with a stainless bracelet. I am indeed hard on watches but I am hell on leather - they don't last much longer than a year on me.


----------



## ProdigalGil

Was about to make a thread, but decide to add to this. I just got my JLC Master compressor geographic in service on the 25 Nov. They quoted 9 weeks on the response.

I send my watch in the package they send over, with next day delivery.

22nd of Dec, I got the email to say its done.

I got the Crystal changed as it had a minor scratch but quite long along with a full service. Their annoying policy of not giving the old parts back, I decided to kept the original parts un changed even thought a hand was patina. Other than value, would have looked odd with new lume.

was impressed they did it in 4 weeks from the years was horror story threads I hear.

Kept the crown, compressor keys, hands and dials not replace. They did however switch the donut for water sealing within the compressor.

While I was surprise it took only 4 weeks, If JLC did actually ran the 1000hr test, that would at least be 41 days which is almost 6weeks.

so they didn’t do the 1000hr test I presume. Quite annoyed about that. Does anyone know if the 1000hr test is actually done?

Last annoyance is payment. Bank transfer only. I call them and they called the service centre and I’m this Morden day, cannot even take card over the web or even phone. So bloody insecure. Can’t even Small hassle non the less.

can’t wait to see what comes back.m


----------



## firefly0071

The 1000 hour test is for new watches. They did not do a "1000 hour" assessment for my Master compressor dualmattic. I did not ask and nor did they claim this in the regular service (14 year old watch) and i t was new t me

Since the service was in the same country I live in, it was 4 weeks. 


I could have paid via Credit card but I try and pay via direct debit when I have the cash flow.

I paid half the price of a Patek via electronic transfer (USD 12k) for the family company AD. I did this to minimise bank charges for the AD.


----------



## cfree011

I recently purchased a rose gold master compressor diving chrono from watchfinder.com in September of this year. Was having issues with it as it is about 12 years old such as the chrono hand would not reset to zero. 

Sent in the watch to JLC service in October and they quoted me ~$800 for full service. Said it would take 15 weeks to complete.

So hopefully I get it back before March 2022.

One thing they told me that surprised me was that they would not polish the gold diving bezel. Said that they wouldn't touch the bezel at all, but would lightly polish other sides of the watch. I'm curious if I got the bezel really scratched up, would they then brush/polish the bezel?

Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## ProdigalGil

cfree011 said:


> I recently purchased a rose gold master compressor diving chrono from watchfinder.com in September of this year. Was having issues with it as it is about 12 years old such as the chrono hand would not reset to zero.
> 
> Sent in the watch to JLC service in October and they quoted me ~$800 for full service. Said it would take 15 weeks to complete.
> 
> So hopefully I get it back before March 2022.
> 
> One thing they told me that surprised me was that they would not polish the gold diving bezel. Said that they wouldn't touch the bezel at all, but would lightly polish other sides of the watch. I'm curious if I got the bezel really scratched up, would they then brush/polish the bezel?
> 
> Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


Likely gold is a soft material and polishing it will take chunks off losing material. While my master compressor geo was all steel, when I first purchased it (hiding from a later movement) it’s from 2011, so 10years old, it did look to have been polished, by a 3 party.

As full service JLC offered polishing as a free option and only lightly touching it up as they told specially for the deeper scratches on the bezel….and this is steel.


----------



## paul-smith

I just had a full service inc polish done in 4 weeks flat, so I think the time estimates are worse case scenario.


----------



## choas06

cfree011 said:


> I recently purchased a rose gold master compressor diving chrono from watchfinder.com in September of this year. Was having issues with it as it is about 12 years old such as the chrono hand would not reset to zero.
> 
> Sent in the watch to JLC service in October and they quoted me ~$800 for full service. Said it would take 15 weeks to complete.
> 
> So hopefully I get it back before March 2022.
> 
> One thing they told me that surprised me was that they would not polish the gold diving bezel. Said that they wouldn't touch the bezel at all, but would lightly polish other sides of the watch. I'm curious if I got the bezel really scratched up, would they then brush/polish the bezel?
> 
> Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


I have the same watch but slightly different issue. Lot of miscellaneous scratches (I enjoy my watch too much) and the time would jump two minutes when I try to set the time. The $800 quote is after they opened it up already?


----------



## cfree011

choas06 said:


> I have the same watch but slightly different issue. Lot of miscellaneous scratches (I enjoy my watch too much) and the time would jump two minutes when I try to set the time. The $800 quote is after they opened it up already?


Yep, that is after they opened it up. The $800 also includes them replacing the gold compressor crown because it doesn't have the white arrow marker on it anymore.

Have you ever had your bezel refinished to the brushed finished like it is brand new?

Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## choas06

cfree011 said:


> Yep, that is after they opened it up. The $800 also includes them replacing the gold compressor crown because it doesn't have the white arrow marker on it anymore.
> 
> Have you ever had your bezel refinished to the brushed finished like it is brand new?
> 
> Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


My bezel hasn’t been polished but it isn’t too bad. I might be sending mine into service soon.


----------



## choas06

cfree011 said:


> Yep, that is after they opened it up. The $800 also includes them replacing the gold compressor crown because it doesn't have the white arrow marker on it anymore.
> 
> Have you ever had your bezel refinished to the brushed finished like it is brand new?
> 
> Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## cfree011

choas06 said:


> View attachment 16340358


Your bezel still looks pretty good. How long have you had it / worn it?

Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## mjrchabot

I want to own another Reverso someday but threads like these and the stories within them make me hesitate.

The reason I traded my Reverso was because I was having an issue where the screws that were holding the lugs to the carriage kept loosening. I thought it was strange how all four lugs would loosen in unison. I rarely flipped the watch case too. Anyways, I found the Assistant Manager at the boutique patronizing when I called them to discuss repairs. She also didn’t seem enthused I bought the watch second hand.

The AD I work with most sells other Richemont brands and I joked about him carrying JLC so I could buy one. Little did I know he USED to carry JLC and made the decision to drop them because he was so sick of mediating between the customer and JLC HQ. He said their after-sales service is the worst of any brand he offers.

Terrible reputation for such a great watchmaker.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronenash

I don't know about the quality of their service or the time it takes as I have not had to send in my Reverso GMT for service yet but looking up the price it was very reasonable for a complicated watch like the Reverso GMT.


----------



## stephen.xavier.lin

ProdigalGil said:


> Was about to make a thread, but decide to add to this. I just got my JLC Master compressor geographic in service on the 25 Nov. They quoted 9 weeks on the response.
> 
> I send my watch in the package they send over, with next day delivery.
> 
> 22nd of Dec, I got the email to say its done.
> 
> I got the Crystal changed as it had a minor scratch but quite long along with a full service. Their annoying policy of not giving the old parts back, I decided to kept the original parts un changed even thought a hand was patina. Other than value, would have looked odd with new lume.
> 
> was impressed they did it in 4 weeks from the years was horror story threads I hear.
> 
> Kept the crown, compressor keys, hands and dials not replace. They did however switch the donut for water sealing within the compressor.
> 
> While I was surprise it took only 4 weeks, If JLC did actually ran the 1000hr test, that would at least be 41 days which is almost 6weeks.
> 
> so they didn’t do the 1000hr test I presume. Quite annoyed about that. Does anyone know if the 1000hr test is actually done?
> 
> Last annoyance is payment. Bank transfer only. I call them and they called the service centre and I’m this Morden day, cannot even take card over the web or even phone. So bloody insecure. Can’t even Small hassle non the less.
> 
> can’t wait to see what comes back.m


I am heavily considering purchasing a JLC Master Geographic (Q1428171) and am curious how you've liked owning it so far?


----------



## spidaman

I was bummed when my 4 1/2 year old MUT Moon just stopped winding automatically. Unfortunately, no longer on warranty. 

I talked with service, and was told I needed a full service. 

$800 and five weeks later, I received my watch back. Runs better than ever. It also received the optional complimentary polish. Looks great. 

No complaints about service, except maybe the price. 

Cheers!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## espresso&watches

spidaman said:


> I was bummed when my 4 1/2 year old MUT Moon just stopped winding automatically. Unfortunately, no longer on warranty.
> 
> I talked with service, and was told I needed a full service.
> 
> $800 and five weeks later, I received my watch back. Runs better than ever. It also received the optional complimentary polish. Looks great.
> 
> No complaints about service, except maybe the price.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think $800 for a full service and polish is pretty reasonable actually!


----------



## spidaman

espresso&watches said:


> I think $800 for a full service and polish is pretty reasonable actually!


Maybe—but Omega will charge $550 for the same service on my Aqua Terra—which has longer service intervals. 

I asked my JLC AD about servicing the watch, and they said they send everyone to JLC. JLC won’t sell theAD the materials to service the watch. 

Smart financial move by JLC/Richemont to control the service market that way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## espresso&watches

spidaman said:


> Maybe—but Omega will charge $550 for the same service on my Aqua Terra—which has longer service intervals.


There's a bit of a difference in price point between the two watches in question - it's unsurprising that would also be reflected in the cost of service. A service/polish on a Lange is many multiples the cost of a service/polish on a JLC.



spidaman said:


> I asked my JLC AD about servicing the watch, and they said they send everyone to JLC. JLC won’t sell theAD the materials to service the watch.
> 
> Smart financial move by JLC/Richemont to control the service market that way.


That's been the trend in the industry as a whole for a long time now, and not by any means unique to Richemont.


----------



## cfree011

I should be receiving my rose gold master compressor diving chrono from service tomorrow. Will let you all know how it went when I receive my watch.

Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## roachjl

If this is a fake, it has got to be the least cost-effective fake ever made.


----------



## kungfoome

I had to send my Memovox back after getting serviced. Watch looked brand new, but after a few weeks the power reserve was having issues.


----------

